# could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directo

## blueBoB2

Hi,

ich versuche meine WLAN Karte unter gentoo einzurichten. Hab nen Ralink 2500 Chipsatz auf der WLAN Karte, also hab ich versucht mir mit den passenen Treiber runterzuladen. 

Dabei hab ich folgene Fehlermeldung bekommen:

```

emerge net-wireless/rt2500

could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

```

Also hab ich ein wenig gegoogelt und hab mir auch mit "make menuconfig"  eine neue config Datei erstellt, aber es hilft alles nicht... Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache?

----------

## sicus

hast den symlink zu den kernelsourcen richtig gesetzt? ist der symlink auch zu den richtigen sourcen gesetzt?

```

/usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-[versionsnummer]

```

die versionsnummer sollte die selbe sein wie die ausgabe von

```

uname -r

```

ist darin nicht nur irgendeine config sondern auch die aktuelle? die bekommst mit

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Hast du auch mal den Kernel durchkompiliert, bzw. wohin zwigt der Symlink 

/usr/src/linux?

----------

## firefly

in aktuellen kernel-version ist meines wissen nach der treiber schon enthalten.

----------

## blueBoB2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hast den symlink zu den kernelsourcen richtig gesetzt?
> 
> 

 

Verzeiht mir meine Unwissenheit aber was ist ein symlink? Und wie setzt man den?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in aktuellen kernel-version ist meines wissen nach der treiber schon enthalten.
> 
> 

 

und wie aktiviere ich ihn dann? :S

----------

## Max Steel

Also ein Symlink ist eine Verknüpfung, die allerdings genauso behandelt wird wie die DAtei oder Ordner auf die dieser Symlink zeigt:

Ich habe z.B. folgenden Ordner /vol1/

Auf meinem Desktop habe ich einen Symlink mit Namen vol1 der auf diesen Ordner /vol1/ zeigt.

So, per ln -s <Ziel> <Datei> erzeugst du einen Symlink.

Fertig sieht das dann so aus:

ls -l ~/Desktop/vol1

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5  5. Nov 2007  ~/Desktop/vol1 -> /vol1
```

Das heißt also das dieser Symlink l von jedermann betreten und verändert werden darf rwxrwxrwx.

Dann wer Eigentümer ist und welcher Gruppe er angehört root root

Wieviel byte er groß ist, wann er das letzte mal verändert  5 5. Nov 2007 wurde

Und am Schluss noch Name und wohin er zeigt. ~/Desktop/vol1 -> /vol1

So jetzt zu deinem Problem.

Der Link in /usr/src sollte auf deine aktuell installierten Quellen zeigen, das geht am einfachsten so:

ln -s /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/ /usr/src/linux

Was das im einzelnen bedeutet ist ein anderes Thema, kann ich dir aber auch noch erklären wenn du möchtest.

So dann kannst du nochmal versuchen den Treiber zu installieren.

Oder aber du gehst dann in diese Quellen mit cd /usr/src/linux und führst dann make menuconfig aus.

Danach mit / nach diesem Treiber suchen, und wenn du ihn gefundet hast mit leertaste als modul einbauen. Danach neubauen mit make && make install && module-rebuild rebuild

Und schlussendlich modprobe rt2005

----------

## sicus

hab grad nachgeschaut, in 2.6.25-r7 ist der rt2500 treiber nicht enthalten, muss also doch emerged werden. habe vor 2 jahren selber mal diesen treiber verwendet. er konnte sich jedoch nicht gerade mit zuverlässigkeit rühmen. damals musste ich mittels ndiswrapper auf den windows treiber zurückgreifen. zwar nicht die beste lösung, aber sie hat funktioniert.

was auch noch interessant wäre zu erfahren ist was für ein kernel du verwendest. genkernel oder gentoo-sources. wenns um den genkernel geht kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen da ich ausschließlich den sources kernel verwende. soweit ich weiß ist der genkernel etwas anderst zu konfigurieren als der sources.

mit dem make install wäre ich jedoch etwas vorsichtig, nicht daß dein laufender kernel von einem evtl. nicht funktionierenden überschrieben wird.

----------

## firefly

 *sicus wrote:*   

> hab grad nachgeschaut, in 2.6.25-r7 ist der rt2500 treiber nicht enthalten, muss also doch emerged werden. habe vor 2 jahren selber mal diesen treiber verwendet. er konnte sich jedoch nicht gerade mit zuverlässigkeit rühmen. damals musste ich mittels ndiswrapper auf den windows treiber zurückgreifen. zwar nicht die beste lösung, aber sie hat funktioniert.
> 
> was auch noch interessant wäre zu erfahren ist was für ein kernel du verwendest. genkernel oder gentoo-sources. wenns um den genkernel geht kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen da ich ausschließlich den sources kernel verwende. soweit ich weiß ist der genkernel etwas anderst zu konfigurieren als der sources.
> 
> mit dem make install wäre ich jedoch etwas vorsichtig, nicht daß dein laufender kernel von einem evtl. nicht funktionierenden überschrieben wird.

 

öhm genkernel ist nur ein script/scriptsammlung um das erstellen eines kernels zu vereinfachen. Soweit ich weis verwendet es auf jedenfall die gentoo-sources. Eventuell ist es auch möglichmit genkernel jede kernel-sourcen zu verwenden solange diese unter /usr/src/linux zu finden sind.

----------

## blueBoB2

Danke erstmal für die Mühe, und tschuldigung, dass ich erst jetzt wieder poste, bin nicht früher dazu gekommen.

Der Symlink ist gesetzt und ich hab das mit dem zcat auch versucht.. Aber er meckert trotzdem dass die config nicht passt.

Der Treiber ist drinne. Muss ich den zwingend als Modul mit einkompilieren oder kann auch *statisch* (tut mir leid ich weiß nicht ob das der richtige Begriff ist) mitkompilieren?

Achso ich benutze keinen Genkernel..

----------

